# Do rats like being thrown a caught?



## pood (Sep 2, 2010)

I throw them up and catch them or this a great way to train rats that have a fear of heights?


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't know if it will train them or not but if they seem to enjoy it then go ahead! Just make sure you sit on a bed or something in case you don't manage to catch them.. My rats absolutely LOVE being thrown quite a distance onto a bed or big cushion. They'll happily keep running back to me so I do it again, this game can easily last an hour lol.

Just make sure you're careful with them


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldn't throw them and catch them...I would gently throw them onto a pillow...some find this to be a fanastic game. (*wheeeee...bounce*)..catching them is more likely to scare or hurt them.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm with lilspaz on this one. Some rats do like the "toss game" but it is our natural reaction as humans to grasp anything that is landing in our hands. If the ratty lands wrong we could easily break their foot or kink their tail. So I've found the best way to play this with my ratties is to sit on the bed and toss them up andsightly out and away fromme so that thy land on the bed in front of me. You will know if they like it because they will come running back to you


----------

